# Radial Bigshot ABY vs Radial Tonebone Twin-City



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

I am in the market for an ABY pedal but I get confused as to which pedal would best suit my needs.
I plan on using 2 different amps so I can switch between them on the fly and/or 2 different guitars.
Help would be appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

The Twin City is buffered and the Bigshot is passive.

Radial - Bones Twin-City ABY Amp Switcher

The Twin-City is an active ABY switcher and buffer that enables you to connect any two amps and drive them simultaneously without noise, loss of gain and without degrading your natural guitar tone. This is accomplished with Radial's highly acclaimed buffering technology and the same Drag Control (TM) load correction circuitry as used in the award-winning Radial JD7 Injector.

The set-and-forget Drag Control lets you compensate for cable signal loss and introduce the perfect amount of loading to replicate the way your guitar and amp interact.


Radial - BigShot ABY Amp Switcher

Designed for the purist, this true-bypass ABY switcher is completely passive meaning that there are no tone altering buffers in between the guitar and the amplifier. With the BigShot ABY, you get the pure tone from your guitar plugged direct into your amp! To add versatility, the BigShot ABY is also equipped with a separate tuner out. This 'always on' output feeds your tuner for constant monitoring while keeping it out of the signal chain. Should you experience hum and buzz problems due to ground loops, the BigShot ABY comes to the rescue with a built-in isolation transformer and ground lift switch. Once engaged, you can toggle the polarity of the second amplifier to ensure both amps play in absolute phase.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

So, Twin City has a Buffer and Bigshot does not...
I just want to play 2 amps and 2 guitars safely without worry about possible damage etc....
In layman terms what is necessary and what is gravy with added features such as tuner etc...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the less expensive Bigshot and I've been using it to connect 2 amps or use it with my Beatbuddy connected to the PA and DAW.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For years I plugged two basses into an A/B and plugged it into the Radial Bigshot, used the tuner out, and often needed the ground lift in one particular dive bar. Passive and built like the proverbial tank it never failed.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Perhaps my understanding of buffers are incorrect but I thought they are needed when using long cables (+40ft).
In my situation, I use a 20ft instrument cable plus 3-4 pedals, so. in total factoring in my effects loop cables is approx 30ft...
I dont want this thread heading in the wrong direction concerning buffers and cable lengths but the difference between the Twin City vs Bigshot.
Which pedal is best for my purposes?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

I guess with the buffer you can use both at the same time without a weakened signal.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Player99 said:


> I guess with the buffer you can use both at the same time without a weakened signal.


With a total of 30ft of cable would my signal be effected???


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

NorlinNorm said:


> With a total of 30ft of cable would my signal be effected???


I am not a buffer expert but I would think the buffer would keep the signal over 30 ft without issues.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

If buying new you could try the passive one and if it sucked return it and buy the Twin City. On the other hand I bought the Twin City used for around $95.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I have the Twin City and have not had a single issue with it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you can afford the nicer one just get that. Takes the guesswork out of it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I owned the Bigshot 3 times. The Twin City is better, period.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I went with the Headbone VT. Instant multi channel amp/ AB tester. Having said that it's still sitting in the box


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Maybe the newest one is different, but I know with some of the older Bigshot ABY pedals they are so passive that there is no power connection at all, thus no LED to tell you whether you have selected A, B, or Y. So if the visual feedback is a concern, make sure you have got some LEDs.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Using an ABY can be like sex with a condom -- still fun, but something missing.

I like the Bigshots, because I use TWO. One for each guitar.

This allows me bypass the "condom" syndrome completely for my favourite rig set-up: guitar, then cord, then amp. (Each of my guitars is matched to the best amp for that guitar.)

With an Bigshot ABY attached *TO* the chain, not *IN* the chain, I can send the transformer isolated signal elsewhere.

Where?

To a Carl Martin Route Box. With that, I can have both guitars going through my effects units and into two *other* amps. For all the fakey stuff.

So, I have two guitars *each* with a choice of three amps, with or without effects. By presetting carefully, I can launch into a completely different set-up with a single click of the Carl Martin. The Bigshots are strictly set&forget for me.

I realize this is way more gear than you are talking about, but I thought I would just insert my two cents here for what its worth.

If you are on a budget and not to fussy? Consider the Carl Martin Route Box alone. Both guitars into either amp with shared effects. That's how I started, but I missed the appeal of guitar-straight-into-amp. Thats what I use the Bigshots for. Radial might make similar boxes with transformer-isolated take-off and no switching at all, I don't know...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Both will do exactly what you want. Depends on if you want the extras that come with the Twin City - indicator lights and buffer. Chances are you already have a buffer on your board (any pedal that isn't true bypass, like a Boss-anything). 

I looked at the Twin City but it won't run on batteries - it needs a power supply. I wanted something for simple setups so I went with the Bigshot. No batteried or power supply required. It weighs more than most of my other active pedals because of the xformer inside. As was mentioned, built like a brick sh!thouse. Indestructable. But it does everything you need to combine or switch between two amps (ground lift, phase switch). 

The lights might be nice if you are switching between two quite similar amp sounds, but if you are going from clean to dirty (which I use mine for), I find the lights unnecessary, at least after the first power chord.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Both will do exactly what you want. Depends on if you want the extras that come with the Twin City - indicator lights and buffer. Chances are you already have a buffer on your board (any pedal that isn't true bypass, like a Boss-anything).
> 
> I looked at the Twin City but it won't run on batteries - it needs a power supply. I wanted something for simple setups so I went with the Bigshot. No batteried or power supply required. It weighs more than most of my other active pedals because of the xformer inside. As was mentioned, built like a brick sh!thouse. Indestructable. But it does everything you need to combine or switch between two amps (ground lift, phase switch).
> 
> The lights might be nice if you are switching between two quite similar amp sounds, but if you are going from clean to dirty (which I use mine for), I find the lights unnecessary, at least after the first power chord.


You'd think that if doesn't have lights, there'd be a mechanical way to show the switch position.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Both will do exactly what you want. Depends on if you want the extras that come with the Twin City - indicator lights and buffer. Chances are you already have a buffer on your board (any pedal that isn't true bypass, like a Boss-anything).
> 
> I looked at the Twin City but it won't run on batteries - it needs a power supply. I wanted something for simple setups so I went with the Bigshot. No batteried or power supply required. It weighs more than most of my other active pedals because of the xformer inside. As was mentioned, built like a brick sh!thouse. Indestructable. But it does everything you need to combine or switch between two amps (ground lift, phase switch).
> 
> The lights might be nice if you are switching between two quite similar amp sounds, but if you are going from clean to dirty (which I use mine for), I find the lights unnecessary, at least after the first power chord.


It has lights:


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Player99 said:


> It has lights:


Nice looking pedal. Bigger than my Twin City.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

May not be to scale with each other.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

NorlinNorm said:


> I just want to play 2 amps and 2 guitars...


Sorry. I missed this entry yesterday. Neither pedal will accept TWO guitars. The Carl Martin Route
Box will accept two guitars and route either guitar into two different amps and has a common loop for your effects. Worth the price of admission just to experiment was with various set-ups. It is "buffered", my only complaint.

If you want the entirely passive route and the incredible build quality of the Radial products, you will need to feed your two guitars into the ABY with a Radial Bigshot I/O. Same thing as the Carl Martin, now, but completly passive. Perfect.


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

If you want both Amp ABY and Guitar ABY you will likely need two boxes to do so... (see links below).

Radial BigShot™ - i/o True Bypass Instrument Selector

Radial BigShot™ ABY - True Bypass Switcher

The reason Radial offers a buffered spliter is due to the fact that the isolation transformer creates a fair bit of loading on the signal. If you have a pedal that does not have an output buffer (BK Tube Driver, some EP3 clones) you can kiss your high end clarity good-bye. Buying new from L&M, all the Radial Big Shot series pedals now have LEDs (the 100% passive version were discontinued about a year ago or so).


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

I just checked out Radial's site and there is nothing that does 2 guitars and 2 amps.

Either switch brands or get a simple passive switch for the guitars + a Radial style amp switcher.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I advise you get the Twin City.

It can do anything the Big Shot can do and a thing or two that it can't.

Hedge your bets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is the plans and instructions to make a small 2 guitar 2 amp switcher box with LEDs.










AB/XY for 2 Guitars and 2 Amps on Separate Channels


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

Boss/Roland switcher for 2 guitars or 2 amps:










BOSS - AB-2 | 2-Way Selector


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> It has lights:



No, it doesn't.  This is the one that doesn't require any power input.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> No, it doesn't.  This is the one that doesn't require any power input.
> 
> View attachment 147761


Old fake news. They no longer make this one. I remember looking at these and not buying because there were no lights.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Old fake news. They no longer make this one. I remember looking at these and not buying because there were no lights.


Old, but not really fake. I have proof in the back of my DRRI that they do exist. And I still see them for sale at a couple of stores. New old stock, I suppose. I don't know if their newer version is made as heavily as the old ones were (those will outlast Trump's next war). I should ride over to the factory and have a look.


----------



## SAE Effects (Jul 6, 2015)

I have both and like the twiin city for the buffer. Way too much tone loss in Y mode with the big shot. Big shot is fine if just a-b ing


----------



## SAE Effects (Jul 6, 2015)

That being said, Radial products are awesome


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Old, but not really fake. I have proof in the back of my DRRI that they do exist. And I still see them for sale at a couple of stores. New old stock, I suppose. I don't know if their newer version is made as heavily as the old ones were (those will outlast Trump's next war). I should ride over to the factory and have a look.


The new ones are heavy duty. Hard to imagine they could be built any better. Good company, IMO.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> The new ones are heavy duty. Hard to imagine they could be built any better. Good company, IMO.


Yes, it's nice to see a company design and build high quality stuff in Canada, and be able to find a market and make a profit for it. They and Primacoustic seem to have a good reputation out there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

I just hooked up 2 Bruno Underground 30 amps to my Twin City. It works great. A or B or A + B. Get the Twin City.


----------

